# Double sonnerie...



## drs (18 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour

Bon, désolé pour le titre, mais je ne savais pas trop comment expliquer ça en quelques mots.

Ayant installé iOS8 sur mes deux iphones, partageant le même compte iCloud, quelle ne fut pas ma surprise quand les 2 se sont mis à sonner lors de la réception d'un appel!

En effet, si les deux téléphones utilisent le même compte iCloud et sont connectés sur le même réseau Wifi, il est possible de recevoir un appel entrant d'un des 2 sur les 2 et de décrocher sur celui qu'on veut!

C'est dans Réglages > Facetime > Appels cellulaires sur iPhone.

Je ne me souviens pas que cette fonctionnalité ait été annoncée, mais c'est sympa!


----------



## jfkm (18 Septembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

Même surpise à la maison: 2 iphone sur même Icloud.

Et quand le téléphone de ma femme sonnait, le mien prenait la relève...

Mais en désactivant la fonction Handoff, cela s'est arrêté.

Il me semble logique de penser que c'est cette fonction qui est visée, permettant par la suite de prendre un appel sur un autre device que l'iphone lui même... (sur mac avec Yosemite)


----------



## drs (18 Septembre 2014)

Chez moi Handoff est désactivé!

Et je ne parle pas là de continuité, les 2 téléphones sonnent en même temps.

Sur celui qui réceptionne l'appel, on voit le N° de l'appelant.
Sur le 2ème, on voit aussi le n° de l'appelant, avec marqué en dessous "de votre iphone".

Et je peux décrocher depuis n'importe lequel des deux


----------



## jfkm (18 Septembre 2014)

Idem chez moi, AVANT que je ne coupe Handoff sur les 2 Iphone...

J'avais ce même message n° de l'appelant, avec marqué en dessous "de votre iphone" sur le second.

Mais terminé depuis que j'ai coupé handoff sur les 2...

Bizarre...

EDIT:

Je viens de vérifier et tu as raison. Malgré handoff inactif sur 3 iphone de la maison (tous via Icloud identique), un appel lancé du fixe vers un des device faisait sonner les 3 !!!

Pas pratique dans notre cas.

J'ai donc ensuite désactivé  Appels cellulaires sur iPhone dans reglages / Facetime, et depuis plus de triple appels...

Par contre je trouve bizarre de la part d'Apple d'avoir été mettre cette fonction dans le menu facetime... Je pensais que cela désactivait la fonction Facetime avec les données cellulaires (pour le limiter au wifi)...

Cette fonction fonctionne uniquement si les différents device sont sur le même réseau wifi ou même si en cellulaire ?


----------



## jkest (19 Septembre 2014)

Merci pour l'aide et les infos meme problème que vs 
en plus j'ai le macbook pro qui sonne aussi :-( 
e revanche  apple aurait du faire un bouton pour activer  dans le menu téléphone plus logique quand meme


----------



## drs (19 Septembre 2014)

jkest a dit:


> Merci pour l'aide et les infos meme problème que vs
> en plus j'ai le macbook pro qui sonne aussi :-(
> e revanche  apple aurait du faire un bouton pour activer  dans le menu téléphone plus logique quand meme



moi je considère pas ça comme un problème en fait, je trouve ça plutôt pas mal


----------



## Wanaku (18 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour tout le monde,
J'ai installé Yosemite sur mon MacBookPro hier matin.
Hier soir j'ai reçu un appel sur mon iPhone et en plus du téléphone le Mac s'est mis à sonner avec la possibilité de décrocher via l'ordinateur. Jusqu'ici tout va bien et je trouve ça plutôt pratique.
MAIS : j'ai chois de décrocher sur l'iPhone et tout en étant en conversation le Mac a continuer à sonner. J'imagine que si j'avais pris l'appel sur le Mac, c'est l'iPhone qui n'aurait pas arrêté de sonner...
Est-ce qu'il y a moyen pour que tous les appareils s'arrêtent de sonner à partir du moment où la conversation à débuté sur un des terminaux ? 
Merci si vous avez la soluce !


----------



## drs (18 Octobre 2014)

j'ai le cas aussi entre 2 iphones. Des fois, le second continue à sonner alors que j'ai décroché sur le 1er...pas trouvé de solution à ça, à part appuyer sur le bouton power une fois pour couper la sonnerie.

Par contre, pour moi, mon mac ne sonne pas quand je recois un appel sur l'iphone, pourtant:
- ils sont bien sur le même réseau wifi
- ils utilisent le même compte icloud
- facetime m'indique que je peux recevoir des appels depuis mon numéro de GSM

Par contre, un appel émis depuis le mac fonctionne, et je vois bien le numéro de GSM de l'iphone s'afficher sur le tel du destinataire.

Une idée?


----------



## adixya (18 Octobre 2014)

Chez moi avec iphone et iPad, sur un appel téléphonique, le deuxième appareil continue de donner mais pas sur un appel FaceTime...
Après ça m'est arrivé que deux fois pour le moment donc je ne sais pas vraiment dire.


----------



## cillab (19 Octobre 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Chez moi avec iphone et iPad, sur un appel téléphonique, le deuxième appareil continue de donner mais pas sur un appel FaceTime...
> Après ça m'est arrivé que deux fois pour le moment donc je ne sais pas vraiment dire.





bonjour 
idem pour moi  mon IPAD AIR sonne aussi je vais voir handorph


----------



## cillab (19 Octobre 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Chez moi avec iphone et iPad, sur un appel téléphonique, le deuxième appareil continue de donner mais pas sur un appel FaceTime...
> Après ça m'est arrivé que deux fois pour le moment donc je ne sais pas vraiment dire.





bonjour 
 j'ais trouver la solution dans réglages  Facetime désactiver le numeros de tel
il sonne uniquement sur le portable


----------



## Cyrus137 (15 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir 

Je me greffe à ce sujet , pour un soucis avec FaceTime , pas tt a fait le même que le sujet initial 



Avant sous ios7 dans un contact on pouvez choisir d'appeler un type bien précis sous facetime (numoro ou un mail) 


Maintenant sous ios8 , on peu plus choisir , l'appel part sur le deux 

Exemple 

Ma femme a dans ma fiche contact, mon num et mon mail 

Lorsqu'elle la,ce un appel FaceTime , 

L'appel arrive sur mon tel ( paramétrer sur mon numero seul) normal 
Mai arrive aussi sur lipad , (paramétrer avec mon mail seul) 


Y a t'il un moyen de sélectionne " quoi " appeler en FaceTime au sein d'une meme fiche ?


Merci


----------



## adixya (15 Janvier 2015)

J'ai un soucis aussi car mes parents utilisent un mail commun.

La seule solution que j'ai trouvée c'est de ne pas passer par les contacts mais dans FaceTime, je tape le prénom de mon père si je veux parler a mon père et celui de ma mère pour lui parler.


----------



## Cyrus137 (15 Janvier 2015)

Oui  j'ai fait distingue sur le tel de ma femme 
2 fiches contact séparée 

Une pour le num 
Une pour le mail


----------

